# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  النظام المحدد لقواعد عمل المجلس الدستوري

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

النظام المحدد لقواعد عمل المجلس الدستوري المصادق عليه بتاريخ 28 يونيو والمنشور في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية رقم 48 المؤرخة في 6 غشت 2000 

إن المجلــس الدستــوري، 
- بناء على أحكام المادة 167 (الفقرة الثانية ) من الدستور. 
- وبناء على النظام المؤرخ في 5 محرم عام 1410 الموافق 7 غشت سنة 1989 الذي يحدد إجراءات عمل المجلس الدستوري، المعدل والمتمم،
- وبمقــتـضى الأمــر رقم 97 - 07 المؤرخ فـي 27 شــوال عـــام 1417 المــوافـــق 6 مارس سنـة 1997 و المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات،
- و بمقتضى المرسوم الرئـاسي رقم 89-143 المؤرخ في 5محرم عام 1410 الموافـــــق 7 غشت سنة 1989 و المتعلق بالقـــواعد الخاصة بتنظيم المجلـــس الدستـــوري و القانون الأساسي لبعض موظفيه،
وبــعـــد المداولة ، يصادق على النظام المحدد لقواعد عمله التالي: 
البـــــاب الأول- قواعد عمل المجلس الدّستوري في مجال رقابة المطابقة والرّقابة الدّستورية 
البــاب الــــثانــي - رقابة صحة الانتخابات والاستفتاء 
الباب الثالث- حجية آراء وقرارات المجلس الدستوري 
الباب الرابع- استشارة المجلس الدستوري في حالات خاصة
الباب الخامس - القواعــد المتـعلـقـة بأعـضــاء المجلــس الدستــــوري

البـــــاب الأول
قواعد عمل المجلس الدّستوري في مجال رقابة المطابقة والرّقابة الدّستورية 

الفصل الأول
رقابة مطابقة القوانين العضوية والنظامين الدّاخليين لغرفتي البرلمان للدّستور 
المادة الأولى : يفصل المجلس الدّستوري في مطابقة القوانين العضوية للدّستور قبل صدورها طبقا للفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 123 من الدّستور برأي وجوبي بعد أن يخطره رئيس الجمهورية طبقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 165 من الدّستور خلال الأجل المحدد في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 167 من الدّستور. 
المادة2 : إذا صرّح المجلس الدّستوري أن القانون المعروض عليه يتضمن حكما غير مطابق للدّستور، ولا يمكن فصله عن باقي أحكام هذا القانون، لا يتم إصدار هذا القانون. 
المادة3 : إذا صرّح المجلس الدّستوري أن القانون المعروض عليه يتضمن حكما غير مطابق لدّستور، دون أن يلاحظ في ذات الوقـت بـأن الحكـم المعنـي لا يمكـن فصلـه عن باقي أحكام هذا القانون، يمكن رئيس الجمهورية أن يصدر هذا القانون، باستثناء الحكم المخالف للدّستور، أو أن يطلب من البرلمان قراءة جديدة للنص ، وفي هذه الحالة يعرض الحكم المعدل على المجلس الدّستوري لمراقبة مطابقته للدّستور. 
المادة4: يفصل المجلس الدّستوري في مطابقة النظام الداخلي لكل من غرفتي البرلمان للدستور قبل الشروع في تطبيقه، برأي وجوبي طبقا للفقرة الثالثة من المادة 165 من الدّستور، خلال الأجل المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 167 من الدّستور. 
المادة5 : إذا صرّح المجلس الدّستوري أن النظام الداخلي لإحدى غرفتي البرلمان المعروض عليه يتضمن حكما مخالفا للدّستور، فإن هذا الحكم لا يمكن العمل به من طرف الغرفة المعنية إلاّ بعد تصريح المجلس الدّستوري بمطابقته للدستور. 
يعرض كل تعديل للنظام الداخلي لإحدى غرفتي البرلمان على المجلس الدّستوري لمراقبة مطابقته للدّستور. 
الفصل الثاني
رقابة دستورية المعاهدات والقوانين والتنظيمات 
المادة 6 : يفصل المجلس الدّستوري في دستورية المعاهدات، والقوانين، والتنظيمات، إما برأي قبل أن تصبح واجبة التنفيذ، أو بقرار، في الحالة العكسية، طبقا للفقرة الأولى من المادة 165 من الدّستور. 
المادة 7 : إذا صرّح المجلس الدّستوري بعدم دستورية حكم أخطر بشأنه وكان هذا الحكم في نفس الوقت غير قابل للفصل عن باقي أحكام النص المخطر بشأنه، فإن النص الذي ورد ضمنه الحكم المعني يعاد إلى الجهة المخطرة. 
المادة 8 : إذا اقتضى الفصل في دستورية حكم التصدي لأحكام أخرى لم يخطر المجلس الدّستوري بشأنها ولها علاقة بالأحكام موضوع الإخطار، فإن التصريح بعدم دستورية الأحكام التي أخطر بها أو تصدى لها وكان فصلها عن بقية النص يؤدي الى المساس ببنيته كاملة، فإنه في هذه الحالة يعاد النص الى الجهة المخطرة
. 
الفصل الثــالث 
الإجـــراءات 
المادة 9 : يخطر المجلس الدّستوري برسالة توجه الى رئيسه، وذلك في إطار أحكام المادتين 165 و 166 من الدّستور. 
ترفق رسالة الإخطار بالنص الذي يعرض على المجلس الدّستوري لإبداء رأيه فيه أو اتخاذ قرار بشأنه. 
المادة 10 : تسجل رسالة الإخطار لدى الأمانة العامة للمجلس الدّستوري في سجل الإخطار ويسلم إشعار باستلامها. 
يشكل التاريخ المبين في إشعار الاستلام بداية سريان الأجل المحدد في المادة 167 من الدّستور. 
المادة11 : يشرع المجلس الدّستوري بمجرّد إخطاره في رقابة مطابقة أو دستورية النص المعروض عليه ويتابع ذلك حتى النهاية. 
المادة12 : يعين رئيس المجلس الدّستوري ، بمجرد تسجيل رسالة الإخطار، مقررا من بين أعضاء المجلس يتكفل بالتحقيق في الملف، ويـتــولى تحضير مــشروع الـرأي أو القرار. 
المادة13 : يخـــوّل المقـــرر أن يجمع كل المعلومات والوثائق المتعلقة بالملــف الموكل إليه، ويمكنه أن يستشير أي خبير يختاره. 
المادة14 : يسلم المقرر، بعد انتهاء أشغاله، إلى رئيس المجلس الدّستوري وإلى كــل عضـو في المجلـس نسخــة من الملف موضوع الإخطار ، مرفـقة بالتـقريـر ومـشروع الرأي أو القرار. 
المادة15 : يجتمع المجلـــس الدســـتـــوري بنــــــاء على استدعاء من رئـيسه. 
يمكن رئيس المجلس الدستــوري أن يختار عضوا يخلفه في حالة حصول مانع له. 
المادة 16 : لا يصح أن يفصل المجلس الدستوري في أية قضية إلا بحضورسبعة (7) من أعضائه على الأقل. 
المادة 17 : يتداول المجلـــس الدستوري في جــلسة مغـلـقة. 
يبدي آراءه ويــتخذ قراراته بأغلبية أعضــــائه ، دون المـــســـاس بأحكـام المــــادة 88 من الدستور. وفي حالة تساوي الأصوات يكون صوت رئيس المجلس الدستوري أو رئيس الجلسة مرجحا. 
المادة 18 : يتولى الأمين العام قلم جلسات المجلس الدستوري. 
المادة19 : يوقع الأعضاء الحاضرون وكاتب الجلسة، محاضر جلسات المجلس الدستوري. لا يجوز أن يطلع عليها إلا أعضاء المجلس الدستوري. 
المادة20 : يوّقع الرئيس والأعضــاءالحاضرون آراء المجلـــس الدستوري وقراراتـه. 
يسجل الأمين العام آراء المجلس الدستوري وقراراته، ويتولى إدراجها في الأرشيف والمحافظة عليها طبقا للتشريع المعمول به. 
المادة21 : تعلل آراء المجلس الدستوري وقراراته وتصدر باللغة الوطنية خلال الأجل المحدد في المادة 167 من الدستور. 
المادة22 : يبّلغ الرأي أو القرار إلى رئيس الجمهورية. كما يبلغ إلى رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة إذا كان الإخطار صادرا من أحدهما. 
المادة23 : ترسل آراء وقرارات المجلس الدستوري إلى الأمين العام للحكومة لنشرها في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية. 

البــاب الــــثانــي 
رقابة صحة الانتخابات والاستفتاء 
الـــفصــل الأول انتخاب رئيس الجمهورية 
المادة24 : تودع تصريحات الترشح لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية من قبل المترشح، حسب الشروط والأشكال والآجال المنصوص عليها في الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات، لدى الأمانة العامة للمجلس الدستوري التي تثبت تسلمها بوصل. 
المادة25 : في حالة وفاة المترشح أو حدوث مانع قانوني له تطبق أحكام المادة 161 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
المادة 26: يعين رئيس المجلس الدستوري من بين أعضاء المجلس مقررا أو عدة مقررين للتكفل بالتحقيق في ملفات الترشح طبقا للأحكام الدستورية والتشريعية المرتبطة بذلك. 
المادة27 : يدرس المجلس الدستوري، في اجتماع مغلق، التقارير ويفصل في صحة الترشيحات. 
المادة28 : يتخذ المجلس الدستوري القرار المتعلق بالترشيحات ضمن الآجال المحددة في الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الإنتخابات ويعلن عنه رسميا. 
يبلغ القرار إلى المترشحين والسلطات المعنية. 
يرسل القرار إلى الأمين العام للحكومة لنشره في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية. 
المادة29 : يعلن المجلس الدستوري نتائج الاقتراع طبقا للأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
يعين المجلس الدستوري، عند الاقتضاء، المترشحين الاثنين اللذين يدعوهما إلى المشاركة في الدور الثاني من الاقتراع. 
في حالة وفاة أو انسحاب أو حدوث مانع لأي من المترشحين الاثنين في الدور الثاني تطبق أحكام الفقرتين الثالثة والرابعة من المادة 163 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
يعلن المجلس الدستوري النتائج النهائية للاقتراع. 
المادة30 : ينبغي على كل مترشح لانتخاب رئيس الجمهورية أن يقدم حساب حملته الانتخابية إلى المجلس الدستوري في أجل أقصاه ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نشر النتائج النهائية، وذلك حسب الشروط والكيفيات المحددة في المادة 191 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
يجب أن يتضمن حساب الحملة على الخصوص : 
- طبيعة ومصدر الإيرادات مبررة قانونا. 
- النفقات مدعمة بوثائق ثبوتية. 
يقدم المحاسب الخبير أو المحاسب المعتمد تقريرا عن الحساب مختوما وموقعا منه. 
يبت المجلس الدستوري في حساب الحملة الانتخابية ويبلغ قراره إلى المترشح والسلطات المعنية. 
المادة31 : يدرس المجلس الدستوري الطعون المتعلقة بعمليات الانتخابات طبقا لأحكام الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
المادة32 : يجب أن تحتوي الإحتجاجات التي يوقعها أصحابها قانونا على اللقب، والإسم، والعنوان، والصفة، وعلى عرض الوقائع والوسائل التي تبرر الإحتجاج. 
ويسجل كل إحتجاج في الأمانة العامة للمجلس الدستوري. 
المادة33 : يعين رئيس المجلس الدستوري مقررا، أو عدة مقررين، من بين أعضاء المجلس الدستوري لدراسة الاحتجاجات وتقديم تقرير ومشروع قرار عنها إلى المجلس الدستوري خلال الأجل الذي حدده الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات للفصل في التنازع. 
المادة34 : يمكن للمقرر أن يستمع إلى أي شخص، وأن يطلب إحضار أية وثيقة ترتبط بعمليات الانتخابات إلى المجلس الدستوري. 
يستدعي رئيس المجلس الدستوري، إثر انتهاء التحقيق في الطعون، المجلس الدستوري للفصل في مدى قابلية هذه الطعون وتأسيسها، أثناء جلسة مغلقة، خلال الأجل الذي حدده الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
المادة35 : يبلغ قرار المجلس الدستوري المتعلق بالطعن في عمليات التصويت إلى المعنيين. 
الفصل الثاني 
انتخاب أعضاء البرلمان 
المادة36 : يتلقـى المجلـس الدستـوري محاضر نتائج انتخابات أعضاء المجلس 
الشعبي الوطني المعدّة من طرف اللجان الانتخابية الولائية ولجان المقيمين في الخارج، كما يتلقى محاضر نتائج انتخابات أعضاء مجلس الأمة. 
يدرس المجلس الدستوري محتوى هذه المحاضر، ويضبط النتائج النهائية، تطبيقا لأحكام المواد 117 و 118 و 146 و 147 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الإنتخابات. 
المادة37 : يتم توزيع المقاعد، بالنسبة لانتخاب أعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني، على القوائم في إطار أحكام المواد من 101 إلى 105 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
يتم توزيع المقاعد، فيما يتعلق بانتخاب أعضاء مجلس الأمة، على المترشحين الحاصلين على أكبر عدد من الأصوات وفقا لعدد المقاعد المطلوب شغلها، طبقا لأحكام المادة 147 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
المادة38 : يحق لكل مترشح أو حزب سياسي مشارك في الانتخابات الخاصة بالمجلس الشعبي الوطني، و لكـل مترشح لعضـوية مجلـس الأمـة، الاعتراض على صحة 
عمليات التصويت بتقديم عريضة طعن إلى كتابة ضبط المجلس الدستوري خلال المهلة المحددة بالمادة 118 أو المادة 148 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات بحسب الأحوال. 
المادة39 : يجب أن تتضمن عريضة الطعن البيانات التالية: 
1- الاسم، اللقب،المهنة،العنوان،التوقيع،وكذا المجلس الشعبي البلدي أو الولائي الذي ينتمي إليه الطاعن بالنسبة لانتخابات مجلس الأمة. 
2- إذا تعلق الأمر بحزب سياسي،تسمية الحزب، عنوان مقره، وصفة مودع الطعن الذي يجب أن يثبت التفويض الممنوح إياه. 
3- عرض الموضوع والوسائل المدعمة للطعن والوثائق المؤيدة له. 
ويجب تقديم عريضة الطعن في نسختين وبعدد الأطراف المطعون ضدهم. 
المادة40 : يوزع رئيس المجلس الدستوري الطعون على الأعضاء المعينين كمقررين. 
ويبلغ الطعن بجميع الوسائل إلى النائب الذي اعترض على انتخابه وفقا لأحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 118 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الإنتخابات. 
المادة41 : يبت المجلس الدستوري في أحقية الطعون خلال جلسة مغلقة طبقا للشروط والأجل المحدد في المادة 118 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات بالنسبة لأعضاء المجلس الشعبي الوطني وطبقا لنص المادة 149 من نفس القانون بالنسبة لأعضاء مجلس الأمة. 
وإذا اعتبر أن الطعن مؤسس يمكنه أن يعلن بموجب قرار معّلل، إما إلغاء الانتخاب المتنازع فيه، وإما أن يعيد صياغة محضر النتائج المعدّ، ويعلن فوز المترشح المنتخب قانونا نهائيا طبقا للأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
يبلغ قرار المجلس الدستوري إلى كل من رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني أو رئيس مجلس الأمة، حسب الحالة، والى وزير الداخلية والأطراف المعنية. 
المادة42 : يضبط المجلس الدستوري نتائج العمليات الانتخابية للانتخابات التشريعية ويبت في الطعون المتعلقة بها وفق الأشكال والآجال المحددة في الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الإنتخابات والأحكام المذكورة أعلاه. 
المادة43 : ينبغي أن يقدم حساب الحملة الانتخابية خلال الشهرين التاليين لنشر النتائج النهائية لانتخابات المجلس الشعبي الوطني. 
يجب أن يتضمن حساب الحملة على الخصوص : 
- طبيعة ومصدر الإيرادات مبررة قانونا. 
- النفقات مدعمة بوثائق ثبوتية . 
يقدم المحاسب الخبير أو المحاسب المعتمد تقريرا عن الحساب مختوما وموقعا منه. 
يبت المجلس الدستوري في حساب الحملة الانتخابية للمترشحين لانتخابات المجلس الشعبي الوطني حسب الشروط والكيفيات المحددة في المادة 191 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الانتخابات. 
وترسل حسابات المترشحين المنتخبين في المجلس الشعبي الوطني الى مكتب هذا المجلس. 

الفصل الثالث رقابة صحة عمليات الإستفتاء 
المادة44 : يسهر المجلس الدستوري على صحة عمليات الإستفتاء، ويدرس الإحتجاجات طبقا لأحكام الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الإنتخابات. 
المادة45 : يجب أن تحتوي الإحتجاجات التي يوقعها أصحابها قانونا على اللقب، والإسم، والعنوان، والصفة، وعلى عرض الوقائع والوسائل التي تبرر الإحتجاج. 
ويسجل كل إحتجاج في الأمانة العامة للمجلس الدستوري. 
المادة 46 : بمجرد استلام المحاضر وفق الأشكال والأجال المنصوص عليها في المادة 171 من القانون العضوي المتضمن نظام الانتخابات، يعين رئيس المجلس الدستوري مقرراأو عدة مقررين. 
المادة47 : يفصل المجلس الدستوي في صحة عمليات التصويت والمنازعات المرتبطة بها في حدود الأجال المنصوص عليها في المادة171 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الإنتخابات . 
المادة48 : يعلن المجلس الدستوري رسميا النتائج النهائية للاستفتاء ضمن الأجال المنصوص عليها في المادة171 من الأمر المتضمن القانون العضوي المتعلق بنظام الإنتخابات. 
الباب الثالث 
حجية آراء وقرارات المجلس الدستوري 
المادة49 : آراء وقرارات المجلس الدستوري ملزمة لكافة السلطات العمومية والقضائية والإدارية وغير قابلة لأي طعن
الباب الرابع 
استشارة المجلس الدستوري في حالات خاصة 

المادة50 : يجتمع المجلس الدستوري بقوة القانون في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 88 من الدستور، ويمكنه، في هذا الإطار، أن يقوم بجميع التحقيقات ويستمع إلى أي شخص مؤهل وإلى أي سلطة معنية. 
المادة51 : عندما يستشار المجلس الدستوري في إطار المادة 90 من الدستور يفصل في الموضوع دونما تعطيل. 
المادة52: عندما يستشار المجلس الدستوري في إطار أحكام المادتين 93 و97 من الدستور، يجتمع ويبدي رأيه فورا. 
المادة53: عندما يستشار المجلس الدستوري في إطار أحكام المادة 102 من الدستور، يجتمع ويبدي رأيه فورا. 

الباب الخامس 
القواعــد المتـعلـقـة بأعـضــاء المجلــس الدستــــوري 

المادة 54: يجب عـلى أعــضـــاء المجلـــس الدستوري أن يتقـيدوا بالــزاميــة التحفظ ، و أن لا يتخذوا أي موقف علني في المسائل المتعلقة بمداولات المجلس الدستوري. 
المادة 55: يعقد المجلس الدستوري اجتماعا بحضور كل أعضائه حينما تصبح الشروط المطلوبة لممارسة مهمة أحد أعضائه غير متوفرة، أو عندما يخل بواجباته اخــلالا خطيرا.
المادة 56 : يفصل المجلس الدستوري ، إثر المداولة ، بالإجماع في قضية العضو المعني دون حضوره. 
واذا سجل عليه إخلال خطير، يطلب المجلس الدستوري منه تقديم استقالته، ويشعر السلطة المعنية بذلك قصد استخلافه تطبيقا لأحكام المادة 57 أدناه. 
المادة 57 : يترتب على وفاة عضو في المجلس الدستوري، أو استقالته أو حصول مانع دائم له، اجـراء المجلـس الـدستوري مداولة تبلغ نسخة منها الى رئيس الجمهورية، و حسب الحالة الى رئيس المجلس الشعبي الوطني، أورئيس مجلس الأمة،أو رئيس المحكمة العليا، أو رئيس مجلس الدولة. 
المادة58 : يشرع كل عضو جديد، يعين أو ينتخب في ممارسة مهامه بعد مرور يوم كامل على الأكثر على تاريخ الإنتهاء العادي لعضوية سلفه، و ذلك في اطار أحكام المادة 164 من الدستور. 
وفي هذا الاطار، يتم التجديد أو الإستخلاف خلال الخمسة عشريوما التي تسبق انتهاء العضوية، أو خلال الخمسةعشر يوماالتي تعقب التبليغ المنصوص عليه في المادة 57 المذكورة أعلاه. 
المادة59 : تــلغىأحكـــام النظــام المــــؤرخ في 5 محرم عــــــــام 1410 المــــوافــق 7 غشت سنة 1989 المحدد لإجراءات عمل المجلس الدستوري ، المعدل والمتمم. 
المادة60 : ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية. 
حــرر بالجـزائــر فـي 25 ربيع الأول عام1421 الموافـــق 28 يونـيــو سنة 2000. 
رئيس المجلس الدستوري 
سعيد بوالشعير 
أعضاء المجلس الدستوري :
- علي بوبترة 
- أحسن بنيو 
- ناصر بدوي 
- عبد الحفيظ عماري 
- محمد بورحلة 
- محرز محند
- غنية لبيض

----------

